
Shrink or Package? Advanced packaging becoming mainstream option for chipmakers - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/shrink-or-package/
======
pulse7
The era of one-size-fits-all is slowly over... I wonder if it can be
temporarily prolonged with GlobalFoundries 7nm (planned in 2018) but it looks
like we will have different processes for at least CPU / higher level caches /
RAMs / SSDs in the future...

~~~
kingosticks
There have been different processes available at each node for a long time:
special DRAM processes (as already noted here), low power, high performance
(and then within those there's obviously still SVT, LVT, ULVT etc cells).
What's special about the offering from GlobalFoundries vs TSMC vs whoever ?

~~~
baybal2
>What's special about the offering from GlobalFoundries vs TSMC vs whoever ?

Price

TSMC is selling its capacity at a noticeable premium as the whole "contract
fab" business has been evolving around TSMC for a very long time.

All other contract fabs used to offer service with few generations older
equipment up until the "nanometre race" began to slow down.

As TSMC can't pull out a new process, they have to find out something new to
retain clients. This is why they race to offer all juicy freebies like
advanced packaging and so on.

There is not much complicated things here to explain

